# Smart Village School - Kipling - British section



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi can anyone help.

does anyone send their children / know anyone who sends their children to the Smart Village School - actually on Smart village itself? In particular the Kipling / British section:?

Any feedback regarding the quality of the school / education / the learning environment would be greatly appreciated.
Whether it be good or bad - rather know the bad before I send my children there - than find out afterwards!!!!

Thanking everyone in advance

Biffy


----------

